# 1 out of Port A 8/15-19 lookin



## dadymat (Aug 8, 2009)

bays, inshore, offshore im open to all.....not alot of offshore experience and dont really have offshore gear but can buy what i need (been 5 times w/guides mostly)...so if you looking to split costs and work hollar at me ..lets go fishin


----------



## dadymat (Aug 8, 2009)

alright, im here at Port A now...will be till sat....anyone need me to put some gas in their tank let me know,,,,:bounce:


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Your profile has no info. How about some info, age where from etc.


----------



## dadymat (Aug 8, 2009)

Crossroads said:


> Your profile has no info. How about some info, age where from etc.


oops,,,,,ill fix that/.....

anyway 40 yr old , from ft worth


----------

